# JDOM einrichten



## ByteRix (2. Nov 2004)

Hi leute

hab da ein kleines Problem, und zwar hab ich im I-net viele Tuts gefunden wie man mit JDOM umgeht aber irgendwie nicht wie ich des ding einrichte.

Ich hab mir mal die FAQ (des beiligende Textfile) angeschaut und auch des so gemacht wies da drin stand d.h. bat datei ausgeführt bzw. erst geändert (JAVA_HOME gesetzte) und dann ausgeführt.

Aber irgendwie kann ich immer noch nicht die Klassen einbinden, kann mir da einer weiter helfen ?

thx, mfg byte


----------



## Roar (2. Nov 2004)

ööhm... also das is wohl unnötig... entpack nur alle jar dateien ( ich weiß nicht ob du wirklich alle brauchst) aus der jdom.zip in das /jre/lib/ext verzeichnis deines sdks und schon kanns losgehen.


----------



## ByteRix (2. Nov 2004)

hmmm achso ok, werds mal versuchen 

thx 

mfg byte


----------



## bummerland (3. Nov 2004)

das ist glaub ich nur 1 jar datei. 
das mit dem ins lib/ext verzeichnis kopieren würde ich nicht empfehlen. funktioniert zwar aber was ist, wenn du das programm mal weitergeben willst? lege einfach die jar datei zu deinem programm und gib in der maifest (wenn du ein jar hast) oder in einer batch datei den classpath an.


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Nov 2004)

> hm... also das is wohl unnötig... entpack nur alle jar dateien ( ich weiß nicht ob du wirklich alle brauchst) aus der jdom.zip in das /jre/lib/ext verzeichnis deines sdks und schon kanns losgehen.


@admin: diesen tipp bitte löschen! das ist ein sehr schlechter rat!!


----------



## ByteRix (3. Nov 2004)

hmmm ok habs jetzt ma dahin kopiert, des mit der manifest-datei kann ich ja jetzt auch noch machen 

thx für die tipps 

mfg byte


----------

